# Weekend coil build in vexy



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

OK so had some time and decided to do a dual coil build in the atomic. 

28g kanthal 
2mm ID 
7 wraps. 

X2






Above is the first coil completed... 




















This kicks so damn hard 

Tons of clouds. 
Flavour is rich and in your face (vaping vm4) 

This might be too low for a constant vape for me but it's what I'll be vaping on this weekend 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (27/9/14)

Awesome looking Reo.


----------



## Silver (27/9/14)

Wow, thats a great coil @Marzuq 
Lots of power!
Must kick like a mule
What nic is your vM4?


----------



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

Alex said:


> Awesome looking Reo.


Thanks bud. Dnt tell Anna but Vexy is my favourite 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (27/9/14)

And it probably spits like a hormone enraged cobra!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, thats a great coil @Marzuq
> Lots of power!
> Must kick like a mule
> What nic is your vM4?


@Silver I'm using 6mg nic. But the throat hit is like a 18mg nic for sure 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

TylerD said:


> And it probably spits like a hormone enraged cobra!


Spot on @TylerD
I still haven't managed to put her down even tho it's much harsher than my usual 0.7ohm build 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/14)

Very neat coiling there


----------



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

Have to say. This is one way for me to cut down on my vaping time lol. Not so much of a chain vaper today 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

